# Fighting sleep!



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious - do any of your dogs/puppies fight sleep? Angel is almost 9 months old now and still fights sleep worse than a 2 year old!!!! I haven't gotten a video of it yet, but want too! We were watching a movie last night, Angel was laying on the couch next to me, eyes closing, heading bobbling, and her head would start to go to the side like she was going to lay down completely, and then she would startle and pop up again. This went on for a good 20 mins!!!

Just curious if this is something out of the ordinary, or if its more common will all dogs and/or more German shepherds......


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's really funny, and cute. Rocco doesn't do that. I don't know if others' dogs do though.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

My two year old as a pup would become extremely wild & erratic the sleepier she got till I would go tuck her into her crate for the night-now she just puts her chin in my lap and looks me in the eyes--fortunately she wears the majority of her high drives off roughhousing with the pup throughout the day


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

you have got to video that!!!!


----------

